# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Is there any method to link the axis scale of 2 charts together?

## polipo

Hi there,

I am now comparing 2 sets of data which consists of different components inside, but the total needs to be compared together.
For example, the first set of data consists of 3 parts, A, B and C while the other set of data consists of D, E, F and G.
I need to create stack of ABC and DEF as the total of both will be compared.
The point is the data of ABC might be varied for simulation purpose. I would need the scale of DEF is changed according to the same as y-axis of ABC.
Is there any way to make excel links the scale automatically? 
Thank you for your advice.

93309641_736324640508612_1229489278162042880_n.jpg

----------


## MrShorty

Are you required to use two separate charts? My first thought was to put all of the data into one chart:

1) Arranging data in the spreadsheet is often a big part of charting. I moved the Labour D, Labour E, etc. text labels into B6:B9. Then moved the Supply Weekly values into E6:E9 (with the Supply, Weekly labels in E1:E2).
2) Then I selected B1:E9 -> Insert chart -> Stacked column.
2a) My copy of Excel chose to put "series in columns", so I executed a "Switch Row/Column" command to get series in rows.

I end up with a single stacked column chart with the three demand columns nicely stacked together and the Supply column also stacked together with different colors and all charted on the same y axis.

Would that be allowed, or are you required to use two separate charts?

----------

